# ME-262 Training Film



## sunny91 (Jun 3, 2009)

The original audio is long since gone. However, the replaced narration is that of Franz Steigler, who flew the plane and watched the film during the war. 

It is 6 parts and take WINRAR or JZIP to extract the file. 46 min.


Sunny


----------



## dreif13 (Jun 3, 2009)

another great one !!! tkx sunny


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Neat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 3, 2009)

Many thanks. Excellent!


----------

